# Penn Stove Company Lewistown - says wood but they burned coal



## sldavis (Oct 27, 2014)

We just bought a home last year and there is an old stove in the basement that says Penn Company - Lewistown, model 1259.  It says that it is a wood stove but the people that lived here burned coal in it.  Can you tell us anything about this stove?  We have searched and can't find anything on it.  Thanks.


----------



## bholler (Oct 27, 2014)

Post some pics we might be able to help more


----------



## sldavis (Oct 27, 2014)

This is what it looks like


----------



## fossil (Oct 27, 2014)

Looks like a coal stove to me.  Also old.  I'm going to move this to the classic stove forum where some folks with more savvy might weigh in on it.  Rick


----------



## Nick Mystic (Oct 27, 2014)

That plastic storage bin looks awfully close to the stove. I guess you will be moving it before firing up the stove?


----------



## bholler (Oct 27, 2014)

looks like a coal stove to me


----------



## BrotherBart (Oct 27, 2014)

With no shaker grate and with a data plate on it I have to think it is a wood stove from the last 30 years. Give us a pic of it with the doors open.


----------



## bholler (Oct 27, 2014)

It could gave grates in there bb i see a round cover on the ash pan door that could cover the end of the grate and air intake on the ash pan drawer is usually a giveaway for a coal stove or a really bad wood stove.  But yeah a pic with the doors open will probably clear things up


----------

